# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Powerstation 2

## _^ThEo^_

http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=404

Παιδια τι γνωμη εχετε για αυτο? θα μπορω να το συνδεσω με καλωδιο utp 20 μετρων? Το θεωρειτε καλυτερη λυση απο μια pci καρτα και κεραια?

----------


## JB172

400mW - 50Km? Το link που έχει το site για το προϊόν δεν δουλεύει.  :: 
Πολύ καλό για να γεμίσεις θόρυβο τα πάντα.
Ισχύ ρίχνει? Αν όχι, ξέχνα το γιατί θα είσαι παράνομος.

Hint:
Πάρε ένα ovislink + feeder 2.4GHz + πιάτο.

----------


## _^ThEo^_

> 400mW - 50Km? Τα link που έχει το site για το προϊόν δεν δουλεύουν. 
> Πολύ καλό για να γεμίσεις θόρυβο τα πάντα.


Δεν ειναι για Αθηνα,ειναι για Χανια. Αυτο μου προτειναν οι υπευθυνοι για να συνδεθω με το πολυτεχνειο.Με το θορυβο τι προβλημμα θα εχω?

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 400mW - 50Km? Τα link που έχει το site για το προϊόν δεν δουλεύουν. 
> Πολύ καλό για να γεμίσεις θόρυβο τα πάντα.
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι για Αθηνα,ειναι για Χανια. Αυτο μου προτειναν οι υπευθυνοι για να συνδεθω με το πολυτεχνειο.Με το θορυβο τι προβλημμα θα εχω?


Ξέρουν οι "υπεύθυνοι" ότι η ισχύ που εκπέμπει, είναι πολύ πάνω από το νόμιμο όριο? Πόση απόσταση έχεις από τον κόμβο?

----------


## _^ThEo^_

τι να σου πω.Θα ρωτησω αυριο και θα ξερω

----------


## _^ThEo^_

τελικα προτεινουνε η αυτο η 2 αλλα. http://www.noc.tuc.gr/wifiathome/index.html

τιν σελιδα εξοπλισμου. ποιο θεωρείτε το καλυτερο για ενα χιλιομετρο αποσταση χωρις να ειμαι παρανομος?

----------


## JB172

Κοίτα, και τα 2 μια χαρά είναι για 1 χιλιόμετρο απόσταση (και είναι και έτοιμα για εξωτερικό χώρο). Αλήθεια, με πόσα db εκπέμπει το AP του πολυτεχνείου?

----------


## _^ThEo^_

Δεν ξερω φιλε αλλα θα ρωτησω.Το powerstation δλδ ειναι το μονο παρανομο εαν δεν ριχνει την ισχυ?

Υ.Γ.για να περασω το utp καλωδιο μεσα στο σπιτι πρεπει να το κοψω στο βυσμα και μετα να το ξανασυνδέσω ή σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο του καλωδιου? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρξουν απώλειες?

----------


## JB172

> Το powerstation δλδ ειναι το μονο παρανομο εαν δεν ριχνει την ισχυ?


Από ότι δείχνει, ναι.




> για να περασω το utp καλωδιο μεσα στο σπιτι πρεπει να το κοψω στο βυσμα και μετα να το ξανασυνδέσω ή σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο του καλωδιου? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρξουν απώλειες?


Θα κάνεις τρύπα στον τοίχο? Αν το κόψεις θα πρέπει να βάλεις νέο βύσμα. (Θα χρειαστείς πρέσα για βύσματα RJ45). Δεν κάνει να το ξανασυνδέσεις πχ. με μονωτική ταινία.

----------


## _^ThEo^_

Δυστυχως πρεπει να κανω τρυπα στον τοιχο.και δεν εχω και πρεσα.δυσκολα ε?

----------


## Lumens

Από ότι είχα διαβάσει στο manual ρυθμίζεις κανονικότατα την ισχύ. Αύριο θα το έχω στα χέρια μου (και 'γω για το λινκ του Πολυτεχνείου το ετοιμάζω).

----------


## Lumens

Η ισχύς τελικά ρυθμίζεται σε βήματα του 1 db από 1 μέχρι 26.

----------


## Lumens

Σαν πρώτη εντύπωση, μη το πάρεις, μάπα το καρπούζι!

----------


## JB172

> Σαν πρώτη εντύπωση, μη το πάρεις, μάπα το καρπούζι!


Δώσε λεπτομέρειες για να μαθαίνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## Lumens

Λοιπόν, και εγώ και ο Theo το πήραμε τελικά για να συνεδθούμε σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης:

http://www.noc.tuc.gr/wifiathome/index.html

Σαν κατασκευή είναι πολύ ποιοτικό και εντελώς plugnplay. Έχει passive PoE, οπότε βρίσκεις έναν ιστό, το φοράς, βάζεις το ethernet και τέλος.
Το Web interface είναι εύχρηστο, ενώ το μηχανάκι μπορεί να δουλέψει ως AP/WDS AP/Station/WDS Station, και σαν station μπορεί να παίξει σαν bridge ή σαν NAT router.
Η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς δυθμίζεται κανονικά, τώρα το έχω στα 17dbm.
Στα μεγάλα του + τα λαμπάκια που έχει onboard που δείχνουν την ποιότητα σήματος, για στόχευση χωρίς υπολογιστή (από το web interface υπάρχει και το σχετικό align antenna βέβαια).

Το πρόβλημα είναι, ότι ενώ έχω πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή με την omni του Πολυτεχνείου, 830m απόσταση, και το σήμα πάιζει από -43 σε -48dbm, το RX δε λέει να λοκάρει πάνω από 2mbps, ενώ το TX είναι στα 54. Τα ping στο πρώτο hop είναι τραγικά μεγάλα, ενώ έχω και πολλά timeouts. Δοκίμασα σε 802.11B και G και σε διάφορες ταχύτητες manually, ενώ από το Πολυτεχνείο με άλλαξαν 20 φορές κανάλι με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Ουσιαστικά το browsing είναι αδύνατο.

Δύο screens για να καταλάβετε:

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z304 ... 1bauto.jpg
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z304 ... 1gauto.jpg

Ο Theo έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα με εμένα. Το firmware και στους δύο είναι το τελευταίο (2.1.9).

Επικοινωνώ και με την ubnt στο φόρουμ τους μήπως βρούνε αυτοί κάποια λύση. Βέβαια κατά 90% θα παραγγείλω το Ovislink με μια 24άρα grid να τελειώνουμε.

Μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα του τι μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## JB172

Για δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις ισχύ. 99.9% παίζει να υπάρχει και θόρυβος.

----------


## Lumens

> Για δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις ισχύ. 99.9% παίζει να υπάρχει και θόρυβος.


Το δοκίμασα, με τέρμα κάτω την ισχύ (11dbm) και 802.11b συγχρονίζει πάλι στα 11TX, 2RX με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.

Για θόρυβο μου είπανε και 'μένα από το Πολυτεχνείο, αλλά δε θα έπρεπε να έχω πολλά discarded πακέτα λόγω θορύβου, άρα πολλά packet errors στο wlan; Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί έχει από 0 έως πολύ έλάχιστα. Επίσης και ο Theo που μένει 200 μέτρα παραπέρα έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Αν είναι όντως θόρυβος, με μια 24άρα grid και ένα client με καλό ράδιο θα βελτιώσει την κατάσταση;

----------


## JB172

Αν υπάρχει θόρυβος, δεν θα βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ η κατάσταση. Πάρτε οπωσδήποτε όσο πιο μεγάλη και κατευθυντικότερη κεραία μπορείτε. πχ. πιάτο 80cm ή 1m. (για να απορρίψετε όσο μπορείτε το θόρυβο) & client με καλό ράδιο. Βέβαια αν και άλλοι clients είναι κοντά σας και με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό, μάλλον κλάφτα...

----------


## JB172

> Το δοκίμασα, με τέρμα κάτω την ισχύ (11dbm) και 802.11b συγχρονίζει πάλι στα 11TX, 2RX με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.





> Η ισχύς τελικά ρυθμίζεται σε βήματα του 1 db από 1 μέχρι 26.


Τελικά, κατεβαίνει η ισχύς κάτω από 11 ?

----------


## Lumens

> Τελικά, κατεβαίνει η ισχύς κάτω από 11 ?


Τελικά από το official firmware μάλλον όχι. Το slider μπορεί να πάει κάτω από 11, αλλά μόλις κάνεις apply changes γυρνά αυτόματα στο 11.

Ίσως με κάποιο από τα άλλα firmware (StarOS, OpenWRT, OSWave) να μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις, θα το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή!

Άρα προτείνεις πιάτο αντί για μια καλή grid για την αντιμετώπιση του θορύβου;

----------


## JB172

Αν είναι καλή η grid (από 24db και πάνω) θα έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα και με αυτή. Μακριά όμως από Stella Doradus  ::

----------


## ulitharid

Καταρχην γεια χαρα μαγκες.
Συναδελφος κ εγω με τα παιδια (κ στην δυστυχια), μαλλον μονο για skateboard κανει το powerstation οπως ειπωθηκε κ στο forum της ubiquiti. Timeouts για 2 λεπτα, ping 500ms με γουγλη ετσετερα.. Ακομη κ στο interface δυσκολα συνδεεται. Oo 
Ασε που θα φωσφορισει ολη η περιοχη fallout-style αν παιζουν οσα powestation βλεπω τριγυρω.. (εχουμε και την βαση στη Σουδα απεναντι  ::   ::  )
http://www.noc.tuc.gr/wifiathome/ για οσους θελουν να διαβασουν περι του προγραμματος

Λοιπον πως πηγε το κεραια+client combo? Κανενα προβλημα απο μερια TUC?
Προσωπικα pcmcia να παρω (laptop γαρ) και ισως κανα πιατο αφου ειμαι 700m φατσα-καρτα στο access point?

----------


## _^ThEo^_

ασε ποθ με τοσα powerstation που τα ρυθμιζουν στο πολυτεχνειο στα 26db θα γεμισει θορυβο η περιοχη και ακτινοβολια

----------


## JB172

> Προσωπικα pcmcia να παρω (laptop γαρ) και ισως κανα πιατο αφου ειμαι 700m φατσα-καρτα στο access point?


Και στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο να θέλεις να συνδεθείς, πιάτο να βάλεις  ::  
Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, είναι πολύ πιο κατευθυντική η εκπομπή του.
Με το laptop στα 700 μέτρα απόσταση μπορεί να "ακούς" το AP του Πανεπιστημίου, αλλά εσένα 99.999% δεν θα σε "ακούει" με την pcmcia κάρτα. Βάλε ένα Οvislink 5460AP ή ένα D-Link 900+ ή EZ2 / EZ3 και (ή ένα πιάτο 80cm + feeder ή μια πολύ καλή grid)

----------


## ulitharid

Thanks man, συγκρινω τιμες (θα μιλησω δυο λογακια κ με τα παιδια του project), κ θα τα αγορασω.

Τheo στον Γρυλακη τα σκας τα μηνιατικα? XD

----------


## Lumens

> Καταρχην γεια χαρα μαγκες.
> Συναδελφος κ εγω με τα παιδια (κ στην δυστυχια), μαλλον μονο για skateboard κανει το powerstation οπως ειπωθηκε κ στο forum της ubiquiti. Timeouts για 2 λεπτα, ping 500ms με γουγλη ετσετερα.. Ακομη κ στο interface δυσκολα συνδεεται. Oo 
> Ασε που θα φωσφορισει ολη η περιοχη fallout-style αν παιζουν οσα powestation βλεπω τριγυρω.. (εχουμε και την βαση στη Σουδα απεναντι   )
> http://www.noc.tuc.gr/wifiathome/ για οσους θελουν να διαβασουν περι του προγραμματος
> 
> Λοιπον πως πηγε το κεραια+client combo? Κανενα προβλημα απο μερια TUC?
> Προσωπικα pcmcia να παρω (laptop γαρ) και ισως κανα πιατο αφου ειμαι 700m φατσα-καρτα στο access point?


Λοιπόν επειδή δε παίζει χρήμα δε πήρα ακόμα το Ovislink και την 24αρα, μέχρι τέλος του μήνα πάντως θα είναι στην ταράτσα και θα παίζουν. Αν δε παίξουν τέλεια, δε βλέπω να υπάρχει άλλη λύση.

Πάρε και 'συ μια grid ή ένα πιάτο και ένα ovislink γιατί αλλιώς δε βλέπω φως. Με καλώδιο στην pcmcia δε γίνεται δουλειά, πολλές απώλειες θα έχεις από το καλώδιο και δε θα έχεις και ελευθερία κινήσεων μετά. Θα πάω να πω και στο NOC βάλουνε στον προτεινόμενο εξοπλισμό τον συνδυασμό αυτό. 




> ασε ποθ με τοσα powerstation που τα ρυθμιζουν στο πολυτεχνειο στα 26db θα γεμισει θορυβο η περιοχη και ακτινοβολια


Μπα, στο noc τα ρυθμίζουν πολύ πιο κάτω, ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που τους είπα και το γνωρίζανε! Πάντως μετά από κάθε reset το Flowerstation γυρίζει στα 26 by default.

----------


## Lumens

Λοιπόν απ'ότι φαίνεται το πρόβλημα ήταν στην τοποθεσία της κεραίας στο Πολυτεχνείο και όχι στο Powerstation.

Με το που βάλανε την άλλη στη βιβλιοθήκη, ή στοχεύοντας σε ένα από τα άλλα Base Stations (στο Καμπάνι ή στο Δημαρχείο), όλα πάνε σαφώς καλύτερα.

Βέβαια εγώ τη δικιά μου την πούλησα σε ένα παιδί και πήρα 24άρα grid με το Ovislink 5460 (πολύ πολύ καλό μηχανάκι), και θα τα βάλω αύριο πάνω να δω πως παίζουν!

----------


## _^ThEo^_

Να ρωτησω μπορω να βαλω στον ιδιο ιστο 2 powerstation για clients στο ιδιο ap χωρις να επηρεαζεται κατι?

----------


## _^ThEo^_

> Να ρωτησω μπορω να βαλω στον ιδιο ιστο 2 powerstation για clients στο ιδιο ap χωρις να επηρεαζεται κατι?


μηπως ξερει καποιος γιατι ειναι επείγον?

----------


## wildfi

Λες ότι δεν έπαιξες στα 800μέτρα. 
Ρύθμιση για το ack time out έκανες;
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το acktimeout ρυθμίζεται στα Ubiquity.

Πες μου αν παίζει μετά.

----------


## papashark

> Λες ότι δεν έπαιξες στα 800μέτρα. 
> Ρύθμιση για το ack time out έκανες;
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το acktimeout ρυθμίζεται στα Ubiquity.
> 
> Πες μου αν παίζει μετά.


Kαλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ.

Next time, προσπάθησε λίγο να προσέχεις τις ημερομηνίες στα post καθώς και τι έχει γραφτεί παραπάνω.

Το πρόβλημα με την απόσταση τα παιδιά την είχαν λύση, ενώ το ποστ είναι 1.5 χρόνο παλιό....

----------

